# FP-C exam question



## pcbguy (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello all,

I am getting ready to take the FP-C in the next couple of weeks and had a question for those of you that have taken the computer based test. 

Does the computer allow you to go back to previous questions after you have answered them to review or change? Or does it move forward only?

Thanks!


----------



## Scott33 (Jun 5, 2014)

You can go back and forward as much as time will allow. You will also get a quick pre-test tutorial with 5 mock questions to make sure you are happy with the navigation. Failing that, the staff at the testing site can help.

Good luck.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jun 5, 2014)

pcbguy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am getting ready to take the FP-C in the next couple of weeks and had a question for those of you that have taken the computer based test.
> 
> ...



not to hijack your thread, but did you find any books/resources particularly helpful in studying for this exam?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2014)

The ACE-SAT book has helped me a lot, haven't taken the test yet though. Definitely humbled me as well. Hah.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 5, 2014)

I know the ACE SAT is a classic, but I have herd "Flight Paramedic Certification" - A Comprehensive Study Guide,
by Kyle Faudree PA-C NRP FP-C (Author) is also VERY good. I am ordering my copy this week. I have absolutely no reason to get my FP-C, I am just doing it for the personal/professional challenge and as resume fluff.


----------



## Scott33 (Jun 5, 2014)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I have herd "Flight Paramedic Certification" - A Comprehensive Study Guide, by Kyle Faudree PA-C NRP FP-C (Author) is also VERY good.



It's a pretty decent memory jogger. But more of a summary of key learning points rather than a Q&A review.


----------



## pcbguy (Jun 6, 2014)

Scott33 said:


> You can go back and forward as much as time will allow. You will also get a quick pre-test tutorial with 5 mock questions to make sure you are happy with the navigation. Failing that, the staff at the testing site can help.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks




azemtb255 said:


> not to hijack your thread, but did you find any books/resources particularly helpful in studying for this exam?



I have more study material than you can imagine. 

I have both the Will Wingfield videos at www.theresqshop.com and his ACE SAT book to go along. Also the Anthony Baca videos are good. His site is www.camanagement1.org

For books the Critical Care Transport book by the AAOS is helpful. Also if you want brush up on your pharmacology either Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional  by Dr Jeffrey Guy is good, or you can get Lippencott's Pharmacology 5th edition. I also have the FP-C & CFRN Certification Exam Review by FlightBridgeED. It looks pretty good but I haven't looked at it much. 

Whew! I think that's it. Mostly the videos. 

There are 2 day prep classes spread out around the country but I've found that it's hard to nail one down anywhere nearby. At least when Im in FL it is. 

Another option is that a lot of people take the CCEMTP or the U of FL class and then sit for their FP-C.

Hope any or all of this helps.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 6, 2014)

pcbguy said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that is what I should have done after CCEMT-P last year


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 13, 2014)

Certainly depends on your preferred method of learning but I would highly recommend the CRASH Course by Anthony Baca, or Will's video's at the Res-Q-Shop. I always retained more by watching lectures then reading.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2014)

CANMAN said:


> Certainly depends on your preferred method of learning but I would highly recommend the CRASH Course by Anthony Baca, or Will's video's at the Res-Q-Shop. I always retained more by watching lectures then reading.



Will's videos are awesome. And FlightBridgeEd offers some practice tests that were really helpful when I finished studying.
Another book just for quick reference and study is this
http://www.amazon.com/Flight-Parame...d=1402673195&sr=8-1&keywords=flight+paramedic


----------



## Scott33 (Jun 13, 2014)

'Back to Basics' is also a book I would highly recommend. Don't be put off by the title, it goes into considerable depth in a similar format to the ACE SAT book. I noticed a couple of typos but it's probably the best value you are going to get for <$20. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1456862723/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1402673435&sr=8-2&pi=SY200_QL40


----------



## pcbguy (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh yeah I have the Back to Basics also. Left it at home though. Will go through that when I get to the states before I take the test.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2014)

pcbguy said:


> Oh yeah I have the Back to Basics also. Left it at home though. Will go through that when I get to the states before I take the test.


It is also cheap, like ungodly cheap, to buy as a kindle book
Edit: is $3.03 as a kindle book


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2014)

Back to basics is good. I just bought it. Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm also studying for the exam. That ACE SAT book is certainly humbling and very very helpful. Those self tests are nothing to joke about, I can see why they say the FP-C test is the most challenging test out there for paramedics. I also have the Comprehensive Review book. Both off of Amazon for roughly $100. Invaluable wealth of knowledge.

I heard of the videos, but not where to get them. Thanks for passing the websites along for the lectures; I also learn and retain mo' betta that way. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## pcbguy (Jul 21, 2014)

I passed the test using Will's videos, the ACE SAT book and the Back to Basics book. If you use these 3 things you will be well prepared. 

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.


----------



## Scott33 (Jul 21, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats! Supposedly we're holding a CCEMTP course soon so I've been waiting for that to take the test. Rather make sure I know it before spending the money.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 22, 2014)

This is a great comprehensive list of study guides! Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys, 
just an update on my situation since this thread resurfaced. I am taking the FP-C purely for professional development and the challenge of it. I have skimmed over many sources including ASTNA Patient Transport: Principles and Practice, 4e(which I own) ACE prep, back to the basics, ect  BUT I will be using only 2 text for my first attempt as an interesting experiment to see if its enough to pass.

The Critical Care Transport Paperback – August 8, 2011 by American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons  

and

Flight Paramedic Certification - A Comprehensive Study Guide Textbook Binding – January 1, 2011
by Kyle Faudree PA-C NRP FP-C 

I will update you with my first time test results once I take the exam


----------



## pcbguy (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you all for the congrats! 

Hey ExpatMedic0.... Good luck. I'm sure you won't have a problem with it. I saw Faudree's book but had so many already. Let me know how it is.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya I will for sure, oh and also...CONGRATS! forgot to mention that :blush:


----------

